# Mars ME0913



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a bit small to move the car well without overheating the motor.

I think you need a larger motor for a beetle, although I've seen people use a K91 from Advanced DC.


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm really confused on which motor i have to go. What are the ideal motors in range for a VW beetle? I'm planning on not spending more than $900 on the motor. I'm aiming at implementing regen. braking if its possible.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

www.evalbum.com

search around for other people with the same car, see what they used.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

You might check with cruisin(not sure of the spelling) but he had some used AC31 motors for sale a while ago. I'm building a beetle with two Mars motors but it's not to the point of driving yet so I have no report to give you. You will need two controls as well with 2 motors.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

depends on the motors, if you put two brushed mars in series, you can run one higher voltage controller and it keeps the current the same in both. If they're BLDC then yes, one per motor unless the shafts are aligned and fixed to eacother.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

electricvw said:


> I'm really confused on which motor i have to go. What are the ideal motors in range for a VW beetle? I'm planning on not spending more than $900 on the motor. I'm aiming at implementing regen. braking if its possible.


The cheapest motor you probably want to use is an 8" DC motor (like Advanced DC's), which goes for about $1500. You will have to spend more than 900, unless you find one used.

corbin


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

corbin said:


> The cheapest motor you probably want to use is an 8" DC motor (like Advanced DC's), which goes for about $1500. You will have to spend more than 900, unless you find one used.
> 
> corbin


The Kostov LV 9"ers are $1300

The 10"er is $1750

The HV 9" has very nice torque and 6800rpm and is also $1750.

I don't know why anyone would use an ADC anymore.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

somanywelps said:


> The Kostov LV 9"ers are $1300
> 
> The 10"er is $1750
> 
> ...


Cool, those are great deals! where are the prices advertised?

I only suggested ADC because it was cheaper. I would not use ADC, but either Warp or Kostov.

corbin


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

corbin said:


> where are the prices advertised?


Right at Kostov website:
http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovevmotors(ac-dc)/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

corbin said:


> Cool, those are great deals! where are the prices advertised?
> 
> I only suggested ADC because it was cheaper. I would not use ADC, but either Warp or Kostov.
> 
> corbin


Their website: http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovevmotors(ac-dc)/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/


Here's the HV (220V) 9"er:

176A 500A
44nm 176nm

Torque=0.4074074074074074*Amps + -27.703703703703695

300ft*lb per 1 @1000A
600ft*lb per 2 @1000A
159ft*lb per 1 @600A
308ft*lb per 2 @600A
130ft*lb per 1 @500A
260ft*lb per 2 @500A

Note that's FOOT POUNDS.


----------

